

Are Blogs Losing Their Authority To The Statusphere? - rogercosseboom
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/10/are-blogs-losing-their-authority-to-the-statusphere/

======
brandnewlow
One thing that bugs me about the Twitter boom is that local blogs and even
mainstream publications in Chicago now use Twitter to link out to stories they
like rather than actually writing about them on their blogs or sites. As
someone looking for backlinks and referrals from them, this stinks. The
halflife of a tweet is about 10 minutes. The halflife of a blog post is about
5 months, plus it boosts your Google mojo.

------
theklub
Seems like all blogs have been writing about lately IS Twitter. What do they
expect to happen?

------
trezor
I wonder how long it takes before people pick up that the tech doesn't really
matter and it's all just one big trollosphere.

